# Clippers interested in Mike Miller?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.keloland.com/Sports/NewsDetail7986.cfm?Id=0,66332



> Several teams have expressed interest in Miller, including the Denver Nuggets, Cleveland Cavaliers, Los Angeles Clippers, even the Minnesota Timberwolves.


Not sure about the validity of the website but it is something to talk about.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Have Miller on the team would be awesome!! Do it, Sterling!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

About freakin' time this news popped up! Don't even discuss trading Maggette for Miller though. Hopefully we get the same kinda sweetheart deal the Lakers got... Maybe:

Cassell + Livingston 
for 
Miller + Lowry

Then Cassell can immediately get bought out, go to Celtics or wherever & we'll finally have a *healthy* backcourt!!!

PG: Lowry/Knight
SG: Miller/Mobley
SF: Maggette/Thornton
PF: (Brand)/Thomas
C: Kaman/warm body


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller is what the Clippers need. The guy is shooting 50% overall and something like 43% from 3, insane. Not to mention he gets rebounds and assists as well. The Clippers need a shooter like him, I hope they can manage to get him.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cassell, Williams and a pick or two for Miller would work out perfectly for Memphis. They can then immediately buy out Cassell and let him go to Boston and the Clippers will have the shooter they need so badly. If Memphis is only interested in dumping salary and acquiring draft picks they should be receptive to something like this.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...g=ys-tradecountdown021808&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> The Los Angeles Clippers are trying to pry Mike Miller out of Memphis with an offer of expiring contracts that includes a package of Sam Cassell and Aaron Williams. The Grizzlies want the Clippers first-round pick in 2008, and so far, the Clippers are balking.


I am glad they are going after Miller but don't blame them for not wanting to include their 1st this year. That pick right now is #6 and I wouldn't trade it for Miller.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Hell no.

No pick = no deal


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

2008 1st round pick? I dont think so......


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Only way I give up the pick is if they take T2/Mobley and we get Darko in return. 

Miller is NOT worth #6 in this scenario, mainly when we would have 5 wing players in Miller, Maggs, Thornton, Mobley, Ross and then throw in Thomas at the 3 as well.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why do they insist on getting our pick which is right now the 6th pick, for Mike Miller, but they took 2 very late and pretty much worthless picks from the lakers for Gasol. Our pick in this draft is more valuable than ANYTHING that the Lakers traded and its probably more valuable than anything that's been traded this season outside of Marion.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

While Mike Miller would certainly be a great fit for us there is no way I would part with our pick in this deal


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

god damnit with you guys and draft pics
besides Al thornton when the **** was the last time we had a good draft pick? Michael Olowokandi? ****


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Good draft picks?? Not many! We have to go way back.....Ken Norman at #19, Loy Vaught at #13, Q Richardson at #18. We should keep 2008 picks because we might get lucky for the top 3 spots.

We need to hire Isiah Thomas... :lol:

If the Grizzles will take a 1st rounder after 2008, then we should do it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Many people are saying true things here. We really havent had a smart draft pick (last year included) for who knows how long. Darius miles wasnt that bad, but doesnt matter since we traded him. Our best draft day move was when we traded chandler for brand. 

That being said though, i dont think we can just say, hey we suck at drafting so lets go ahead and give up a number 3-8 pick just because we probably will get a scrub anyway. Our first rounder is too much to give up for miller. 

Only way i would consider it is if perhaps they attach lowry to the deal, then perhaps id throw in minnesota's pick. Or if we could put maggette in the deal, and then perhaps a third time get in there who would be willing to give memphis THEIR first rounder.

But as mentioned here, why would memphis think were going to give them more than the lakers did for gasol?


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We should ask for Warrick as well...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Not when we have thornton IMO, unless we were giving up maggette too. Someone mentioned darko. I wouldnt mind darko, but only if we knew brand was leaving. We could have a twin tower combo with darko being a great defensive prescene, and not taking much offense away from kaman, not to mention that he has decent face up game. 

But if brand was coming back next year, imagine wed have like 34 million or whatever dedicated to 3 PF/C's. lol


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

IF the Clippers got Mike Miller then will there be another move? The Clippers already have Thorton, Mobely, and Maggette. Regardless the Clippers need to find a situation where they can get Mike Miller, his shooting and range is desperately needed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, if we get Darko, then we can just keep Powell to be our second big man off the bench. A trio of Darko|EB|Kaman will be one of the best PF|C combo's, no matter who's out there when. A way I'd give them our first:

Grizzlies In|Clippers Out: Maggette, Cassell, Williams, Dan Dickau 2008 #1, $3 Mil Cash[buy out Sammy]
Clippers In|Grizzlies Out: Miller, Lowry, Juan Carlos Navarro, Darko, 2008 #2

A cap dump for the Grizz while getting a potential top 3 pick[imagine they get #1 and #2, Beasley AND Rose next to Conley and Gay..wow].

While we get ourselves the perfect compliment for our bigs and Thornton, a pg prospect in Lowry and JCN who's solid. Already said what I think about Darko above.

We get MBah A Moute and Roby in the draft, bring Sofo over and have our depth chart look like this next season:

PG: Livingston | Lowry | JCN
SG: Miller | Ross | Roby
SF: Thornton | Thomas | MBah A Moute
PF: Brand | Powell | Sofoklis
CE: Kaman | Darko | Davis

Seems solid to me.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

You guys aren't hard to please at all. Your pick + expiring contracts for Lowry and Warrick? *DEAL!* Lowry is a fun guy to watch and is a spark, but with Conley and Critt he could be moved. Hak really isn't that good, I'm not sure if anyone would cry if he left. If Brand stays then picking up Miller would definitely be good for you guys, but if Brand leaves I really don't see the point. Like some of you said before, it would be kinda stupid for the Clippers to trade their pick. But then again maybe they're not interested in getting any younger.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Miller is a player I'd like on the clippers, but absolutely NOT for our first round pick. Those 2 first rounders the lakers traded are essentially 2 second rounders. 

No way in the world we should give up a possible top 5 pick for Miller. I don't like our history and our hopes of using draft picks, but there are better trades to be made elsewhere if we're gonna give that up.

Also, what's with this nonsense about trading Maggette? Why trade quality player for quality player with Memphis (who obviously doesn't care about winning). Trade expiring deals (Cassell & Livingston) + a 2nd rounder (about as good as the Laker's 1st), for Miller & Lowry.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

all this trade talk is fine n dandy...but cmon now how many of us really believe the clippers are going to get him.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Well, if we get Darko, then we can just keep Powell to be our second big man off the bench. A trio of Darko|EB|Kaman will be one of the best PF|C combo's, no matter who's out there when. A way I'd give them our first:
> 
> Grizzlies In|Clippers Out: Maggette, Cassell, Williams, Dan Dickau 2008 #1, $3 Mil Cash[buy out Sammy]
> Clippers In|Grizzlies Out: Miller, Lowry, Juan Carlos Navarro, Darko, 2008 #2


lol, you always come up with the most complicated trades possible :biggrin:... Giving up Maggette + 1st rounder seems like it should net us a lot more than a bunch of role players...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

**** at this point i say the only untouchables should be al and chris kaman 
and if a good enough deal comes for kaman i say go for it


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

give up the pick?? hell ****ing no...that is retarded...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I wouldn't give up our #1 unless we got a superstar in return, and Mike Miller isn't one. He's a very good player that would fit well here, but our pick could easily turn into a top 3 pick, which in this draft would probably turn into an all-star, be it be Beasley, Rose or Gordon.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

> The Grizzlies are fielding numerous offers for shooting guard Mike Miller. One possibility would be to send him to Indiana for power forward Ike Diogu and guard Marquis Daniels, which has been discussed in the last week. Word around the league is that point guard Kyle Lowry and others in Memphis could also be available.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/ian_thomsen/02/18/artest.deadline/index.html?eref=T1

Why would Memphis be thinking about doing that, but not the Clippers trade? Neither of those players have expiring contracts, not to mention that they aren't very good players.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/ian_thomsen/02/18/artest.deadline/index.html?eref=T1
> 
> Why would Memphis be thinking about doing that, but not the Clippers trade? Neither of those players have expiring contracts, not to mention that they aren't very good players.


I don't believe that rumor since it doesn't make sense for the Grizz. Daniels' contract is not favorable to what the Grizzlies are trying to do and that is get expirings/youth.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ewww @ that trade


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

If the Grizzlies take that deal as opposed to the one I had proposed[even if you were to swap our #1 with Sofo and a #2 along with Grizz keeping their 08 #2], then what the hell are they thinking. Diogu was a nice prospect a few years ago, but now, I'm not so sure what's up with him, but to deal Miller and take back Marquis Daniels and his deal? What the hell?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, makes no sense. If we miss out on miller i wont be too upset, at least for the first time were out in the open trying to get it done. No way do i blame baylor for not wanting to give up a 1. That would be insane


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

why would we even deal for mike miller right now?? we already have thornton/ross/maggette...and what if he gives us a few meaningless wins...even if we only got a top 10 pick instead of a top 3 pick, i would value that over mike freakin miller...mayo has been dropping in the mock drafts all the way down to #10 and i would much rather have oj mayo at a rookie contract over mike freakin miller...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, it would be long term, not short term. Plus, with miller, i dont see us winning more than 2 games with him in the roster. Reason being 1: if we give up cassell for him, whatever benefit miller brings, will be partially offset by the fact that we will play out the rest of the year with knight and dickau as our PGs. 2. If we give up maggette, well thats pretty much a wash, although miller fits better into dunleavvy's system.

I agree with you we want to lose as many games as possible, but by getting miller we would get the shooter dun has always wanted for next year, and if we trade either maggs or cassell for him, that means at least for one of those guys were guaranteed not to lose them for nothing. 

If we trade cassell, i see ross's minutes going way down now and in the future. With cassell we can afford to have his lack of offense out there since what he makes up on defense is worth it. But without cassell, we could start maggette and miller the rest of the year, and then next year miller/thomas/brand or miller/thornton/brand (if brand stays of course)


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Well, it would be long term, not short term. Plus, with miller, i dont see us winning more than 2 games with him in the roster. Reason being 1: if we give up cassell for him, whatever benefit miller brings, will be partially offset by the fact that we will play out the rest of the year with knight and dickau as our PGs. 2. If we give up maggette, well thats pretty much a wash, although miller fits better into dunleavvy's system.
> 
> I agree with you we want to lose as many games as possible, but by getting miller we would get the shooter dun has always wanted for next year, and if we trade either maggs or cassell for him, that means at least for one of those guys were guaranteed not to lose them for nothing.
> 
> If we trade cassell, i see ross's minutes going way down now and in the future. With cassell we can afford to have his lack of offense out there since what he makes up on defense is worth it. But without cassell, we could start maggette and miller the rest of the year, and then next year miller/thomas/brand or miller/thornton/brand (if brand stays of course)



yeah, good point...for cassell or maggette, i say you have to make that trade...it would probably be good for us as we have always needed that outside threat...i just didn't want to trade away our first round pick...and if maggette is planning to leave, then yeah, but if we somehow can coax maggette into staying, i think he is better for the clippers than mike miller...yeah, i know maggette is not a shooter and he sometimes makes boneheaded plays, but i feel that his ability to get to the line outweighs his negatives...especially in dunleavy's stagnant halfcourt offense...sometimes, the offense is so predictable that the only points we get are from maggettes free throws...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah...no way would i give up anything other than the minnesota pick as part of a deal for miller. Either that OR perhaps a 2009 top ten protected pick.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Just since you guys are mentioning it, i think Miller would play SG for us instead of SF. He's much better suited for that position and taking away minutes from Maggette/Thornton doesn't make any sense.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes. 100% of his time IMO would be SG no doubt about it. Didnt he play a little point in college?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/feb/20/miller-lowry-must-play-waiting-game/



> Denver and the Los Angeles Clippers, who the Griz face tonight in the Staples Center, are the teams reportedly making a serious push for Miller and Lowry's services.
> 
> However, no deals were imminent. The Griz have officially rejected at least five sane offers for Miller and they were not close to consummating anything with the 14 squads interested in Lowry, according to a team insider.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah...and the Gasol trade was insane.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

arent the bulls shopping gordon?

why not maggette for gordon? somehow 

and does gordon play the 2 more or the 1? 
man we need a****ing Pg sg 
and if al is gonna be sF then we are koo there

damn we need alot  
hahahah ****


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> arent the bulls shopping gordon?
> 
> why not maggette for gordon? somehow
> 
> ...


I get the feeling Gordon would end up costing more than Maggette come contract time this summer. But yeah, i would've loved to have Gordon on this team, imagine if we would've drafted Gordon over Livingston? That "#1 4th quarter scorer in the league" probably would've given us the edge over a lot of teams.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

bah. someone wake me up when the grizz trade miller and lowry to someone other than the clippers...


----------

